# Your favorite Bull Red rod



## Jeremi (Jul 20, 2012)

Thinking about getting a CCP 12' 3-7oz casting rod for bull reds/ small sharks. It has a parabolic action. Was wondering what your guys favorite bull red rods are $200- $300. Right now I use a Ocean Master 12' 3-6oz.


----------



## Jeremi (Jul 20, 2012)

Well I decided to stick with the OM. Works just fine hahaha


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

If ain't broke don't fix it , but I like the 12' ugly stick .


----------



## Jeremi (Jul 20, 2012)

The tip doesn't seem to limber for you?


----------



## Heaver (Dec 30, 2015)

are you using a spinning or conventional setup


----------



## Jeremi (Jul 20, 2012)

Conventional


----------



## Heaver (Dec 30, 2015)

Jeremi said:


> Conventional


Ocean Masters are great and throw a brick, ugly sticks would be terrible, CCP rods are awesome, versatile and worth the cost! I also have a 1569 for sale. What reel are you throwing?


----------



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

My 10 ft Cabelas Salt Striker has landed many bull reds and shark from the surf and continues to serve me well.


----------



## billdawg (Nov 8, 2015)

I bought two 12 ft ugly stick heavy spinning surf rods and although they have landed me some big reds, I will definitely not be buying any more.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I like mine ,but they're medium heavy.


----------



## Jeremi (Jul 20, 2012)

Akios 656ctm with 17lb Sufix Tri. Heaver I may be interested in that rainshadow


----------

